# I Left My School Today



## Thesemindz (Jul 22, 2011)

This morning I called the owner of the school I've been teaching at and told him I wasn't going to be working there any longer. We have different philosophies on teaching kenpo and it's been a source of tension during my time there. Ultimately, the karate I want to teach isn't the product he wants to sell, and the product he wants to sell isn't the karate I want to teach. I've been trying to find a middle ground and figure out ways to work within and around his wishes, but in the end I just didn't think we were going to find a way to work together long term. Our positions were too diametrically opposed. So rather than allow that tension to spill over onto the students and the classes, I chose to take a step back and let him teach his karate in his school without any interference from me.

This was a difficult decision for me. I've been thinking about it for a while and trying to find a way to make it work. I'm going to really miss the students and the classes and the karate. But ignoring his instructions in his house wasn't an honorable course and what I wanted was too different from what he wanted. I've been concerned about stepping away from the training floor and what that might mean for my future in kenpo, but ultimately I decided that right here right now, it was the next right step. I could have put it off longer or dragged it out, but once I decided the relationship was over it seemed like I'd just be putting off my future. The road I was on wasn't going to take me where I want to be. So it was time to take a different road.

I had already written my class plans for next month and started on the ones for the month after that, so I'm going to go ahead and finish and post those here. I hope they're of some value to someone. I intend to keep working on my karate and have every intention of continuing to develop and provide qualtiy martial arts instruction both online and in person. I need to focus on the fact that not doing karate for that specific school doesn't mean I'm not doing karate. Karate's not going anywhere, I'm just not teaching under that guy's banner anymore.



> One does not need buildings, money, power, or status to practice the Art of Peace. Heaven is right where you are standing, and that is the place to train.
> 
> -Ueshiba Morihei




-Rob


----------



## Kacey (Jul 22, 2011)

That's a hard choice to make, and I'm sorry you had to make it.  Integrity of that nature is becoming rare as people take the easy course rather than the right one - but that doesn't make the decision any easier.


----------



## Buka (Jul 22, 2011)

Oh, man, that's a tough thing to do. I admire you greatly. Truth be told, you sound like the kind of Sensei I've always looked for. One with principles.

I've been training a long while, visited far too many dojos to even remember them anymore. I've seen this happen before, and it's never easy for anyone involved, not for the dojo owner, not for the Sensei leaving, and not for the student body. But you would have probably made yourself sick had you stayed. A wise man once said that the only constant in life is change. And things may change again, so don't rule that out. But I'm pretty sure the fire in your belly will burn for a long time. And your training and teaching will continue. I wish you all the best.


----------



## poollshark (Jul 23, 2011)

It sounds like it may be time for you to consider opening your own dojo. Good luck in whatever your future brings.


----------



## Jenna (Jul 23, 2011)

I would not be dejected in any way because you do not yet know where your martial arts journey is supposed to take you. No matter how it seems at that time, always say to yourself, this is a good thing.  I like your quotation btw.  You chose it and so please do not disregard it


----------



## Brian King (Jul 24, 2011)

Good luck Rob, things happen for a reason and usually for the best. Too bad you could not give him some notice, a couple of weeks or month to get things in order for a smooth transition. Are you thinking of opening your own dojo?


----------



## Thesemindz (Jul 24, 2011)

Brian said:


> Good luck Rob, things happen for a reason and usually for the best. Too bad you could not give him some notice, a couple of weeks or month to get things in order for a smooth transition. Are you thinking of opening your own dojo?



I'm thinking a lot of things. In an ideal world I would have liked to stay forever. Somewhere between ideal and imperfect it became time to leave today. It won't be that much of a transition. He'll be fine.

I'm focusing on doing my best karate right now. That's the important thing.


-Rob


----------



## Manny (Jul 27, 2011)

I really feel you Rob, biu you made a right desition, that kind of relationship could give you troubles. I teach in a dojang thta's not mine too, and sometimes the martial art I want to teach is not the one my master wants or teaches. 

Keep going my friend and maybe in some time you can find a better dojo where to teach or maybe something better... your own dojo.

Manny


----------



## just2kicku (Jul 27, 2011)

Good luck Rob! I'm sure it wasn't an easy choice to make, but the right ones never are my friend.


----------



## Wo Fat (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm sorry for your separation.  But I applaud you for having the courage to step away.


----------



## Thesemindz (Jul 31, 2011)

I miss the karate a lot. I miss the bodies, and the students, and the classes, and the floor space. But it was the right decision. We wanted different things. I'm trying to put something together at my house now. Inviting some friends and former students and new students over to do karate, trying to make it a regular thing. I need a place where my karate can grow. Maybe for now that means starting a club. I don't know.

But I'll do my best. We'll see where that takes me.


-Rob


----------



## Martialartsfan14780 (Jan 13, 2013)

Congratulations on being true to yourself and your art.   Best wishes on starting your own school.  You sound like a great Sensei.


----------



## sfs982000 (Jan 14, 2013)

Definitely a difficult choice to make, but it sounds like it was best for both you and your former school and you definitely did it the right way.  By closing that door though 3 more will open up for you and it'll all work out for the best eventually.


----------



## Milt G. (Apr 22, 2013)

Sometimes the commercial aspect, and the art of Kenpo, cannot be reconceiled...
It is not good, or bad...  It just is.

Not an easy decision, in any case.  Best of luck on your "path"...
Milt G.


----------



## shihansmurf (Apr 22, 2013)

I'm sorry I didn't see this when it was first posted( I was still on Recruiting so I wasn't able to get on the forum much due to time constraints) but I think you made the right choice. 

For what its worth, if I were down in your neck of the woods I'd jump at the chance to have ya as a work out partner. If ya ever find yourself in Wyoming (after I get back from Korea, that is) look me up. Our mat is open to you.

Mark


----------



## KingDiesel (Apr 25, 2013)

My heart goes out to you and your students in this rough time.  Hopefully he will decide to give you more control and you guys can work it out if not there will be many schools that will be glad to have your instruction


----------



## martial sparrer (Apr 27, 2013)

if you don't mind me asking....in a nutshell...what was the topic that gave so much conflict?


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 27, 2013)

martial sparrer said:


> if you don't mind me asking....in a nutshell...what was the topic that gave so much conflict?



Maybe it was: the resurrection of zombie posts. :rofl:


----------



## martial sparrer (Apr 27, 2013)

what are zombie posts?  is this directed at me in a derogatory way?  





Dirty Dog said:


> Maybe it was: the resurrection of zombie posts. :rofl:


----------



## Dirty Dog (Apr 27, 2013)

martial sparrer said:


> what are zombie posts? is this directed at me in a derogatory way?



Zombies posts are what we get when people (in this case, you and KingDiesel) reply to threads that have been dead a long time. In this case, the thread was dead for about two YEARS before you resurrected it.


----------

